

Super Logout (Warning ! CSRF logout of many websites) - Aissen
http://superlogout.com/

======
Aissen
Also, some context on Google's stance regarding this "hole":
<http://cryptogasm.com/2012/02/does-google-understand-csrf/>

If implemented correctly, it shouldn't be an issue, for example with Rail's
authenticity_token: [http://mysteps4learning.wordpress.com/2012/10/03/how-
authent...](http://mysteps4learning.wordpress.com/2012/10/03/how-authenticity-
token-works-in-rails/)

------
Joyfield
Cool. I modified the logout process of one of my services just now after
reading this.

------
TobbenTM
This title should have a warning that it actually logs you out of many
services. It is not a blog post.

~~~
Aissen
You're right. Updated title while I still can.

